# General non league chat, match reports, photos etc



## editor (Sep 18, 2020)

Thought it might be good to have a thread about other non league teams of interest.

Here's some photos from Balham FC's game on Weds. Anyone been? Looks a pretty good set up. 

























						Photo report: Balham FC lose to unbeaten Welling Town at home, Weds 16th Sept 2020
					

With crowds still not allowed at Dulwich Hamlet or games in any higher leagues, we’ve been enjoying some local non league action recently. Last week we were at Peckham, and  our latest report…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Thought it might be good to have a thread about other non league teams of interest.
> 
> Here's some photos from Balham FC's game on Weds. Anyone been? Looks a pretty good set up.


I hadn't realised Balham were groundsharing there.  It's certainly a lot closer to Balham than Colliers Wood.

The Hamlet used to be regular visitors to Croydon Athletic during the previous decade, before the original Croydon Athletic folded in 2011.  The ground itself is decent, having been improved piecemeal over several decades with cover on all four sides with a functional but large main stand providing the centrepiece, but the location is terrible.  I haven't been since a very wet Saturday afternoon in December 2006.  It's about a quarter of a mile down an unlit potholed track from the nearest street.  Unless the access has been improved it's not really fit for purpose and all but one local cab firms refused to drop off or pick up fares from the club due to the terrible surface in those days.  It reached the point where I would only go for matches that would be completed in daylight hours rather than risk a broken ankle or a shoe full of water.  I missed our last three visits which were all for evening matches.


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 18, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> It's certainly a lot closer to Balham than Colliers Wood.



Three stops on the Northern Line? Colliers Wood always seemed to make sense to me.

EDIT: Colliers Wood FC is very much not in Colliers Wood is it. I stand corrected!


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 18, 2020)

pettyboy said:


> EDIT: Colliers Wood FC is very much not in Colliers Wood is it. I stand corrected!


I think it's on the Kingston By-pass on the far side of Wimbledon Common, a long way from any train station.  That's one ground I've never been to even though it's relatively local as the crow flies.  (Probably easy enough to drive to.)  I've kept waiting for the Hamlet to play there in pre-season or the London Cup but it hasn't happened yet.  Phoenix Sports (at Barnehurst) is another, although that's relatively close to the station.


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 18, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> The Hamlet used to be regular visitors to Croydon Athletic during the previous decade, before the original Croydon Athletic folded in 2011.  The ground itself is decent, having been improved piecemeal over several decades with cover on all four sides with a functional but large main stand providing the centrepiece, but the location is terrible.  I haven't been since a very wet Saturday afternoon in December 2006.  It's about a quarter of a mile down an unlit potholed track from the nearest street.  Unless the access has been improved it's not really fit for purpose and all but one local cab firms refused to drop off or pick up fares from the club due to the terrible surface in those days.  It reached the point where I would only go for matches that would be completed in daylight hours rather than risk a broken ankle or a shoe full of water.  I missed our last three visits which were all for evening matches.



I went to a game there last season and got completely lost, in heavy rain, trying to find the way into the ground. What a miserable experience that was. It is indeed still accessed via a potholed street past a load of horse fields, but Google Maps very unhelpfully recommends a different route that turned out to be fenced off.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 18, 2020)

There's going to be a fair few more non-league clubs throwing the towel in before this season is over, unless something changes quickly. A second lockdown is more likely, which will precipitate things.

I'd be in favour of clubs being allowed to "skip" this season, without being relegated (2 leagues normally, if they have to resign,) though I guess that would be difficult.  









						Shelley FC Resign from the NWCFL
					

Division One North side Shelley have stated their intention to resign from the League.




					www.nwcfl.com


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 18, 2020)

Ross McCormack signs for Aldershot. Serial goalscorer at Championship level, 13 caps for Scotland. Disciplinary issues scuppered him at Villa and he hasn't looked fit for years. Still, at 34 it's a surprise to see someone that clubs have spent £25 million on in non league! Wonder how much he's on and if he'll stick with it...


----------



## Roger D (Sep 19, 2020)

I live in Aldershot. Word on the street is it's not massive sums. He lives locally(ish) and it suits him in the absence of a better offer. 

Shots are subsidised by their board every year due to a combination of declining gates and an old stadium that costs a lot to keep up to safety rules. It would be massively out of their current boards track record if they have bet their shirt on one player.


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 19, 2020)

blueheaven said:


> I went to a game there last season and got completely lost, in heavy rain, trying to find the way into the ground. What a miserable experience that was. It is indeed still accessed via a potholed street past a load of horse fields, but Google Maps very unhelpfully recommends a different route that turned out to be fenced off.



Found the same from the cemetery to the south. Although you can just about get through the brambles, through the training pitch and onto the northern approach road.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 19, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Found the same from the cemetery to the south. Although you can just about get through the brambles, through the training pitch and onto the northern approach road.


I've never attempted to go there from that side as I was never certain you could get through, but there's a tramstop reasonably close. Probably not much fun in the dark. 

If anyone wishes to tick off the ground I strongly recommend picking a match that will end during daylight hours. The 61 bus will take you almost to the end of Galpin Road and you can cut through a small recreation ground onto the access track. Otherwise it's a longer walk from the main roads near Thornton Heath Ponds.


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 19, 2020)

Has anyone on here been to watch Sydenham Sports recently? They're walking distance from where I live so I was thinking of going to watch them at some point, but there's barely any information about them online and they don't seem to have updated their social media in four years. Do they still play at Cricket Lane?


----------



## Al Crane (Sep 19, 2020)

blueheaven said:


> Has anyone on here been to watch Sydenham Sports recently? They're walking distance from where I live so I was thinking of going to watch them at some point, but there's barely any information about them online and they don't seem to have updated their social media in four years. Do they still play at Cricket Lane?



Think you might have been looking at an old Twitter account as they do regularly post on this account.

I popped along today for the last 60 mins. They lost 6-0 to a Ten Em Bee side who tore them apart in the 2nd half - could easily have been 10-0. This was in the Kent County League Division 1 West. 

There was also a game on the adjoining pitch. Groundhoppers v Eden Park - finished 2-2 in the Bromley and South London Football League Division 1. 

There is a bar at the ground which was open and offers tables / seating outside enabling you to watch both games which was very pleasant in the sun. Free entry, so two games for the price of none!


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 19, 2020)

Decent 2-1 away win to start the league season off for Winchester City.  

Result of the day in our league was Basingstoke's come back from 3-0 down at half time to beat Slimbridge 6-3 away.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 19, 2020)

I visited one of the Hamlet's old Isthmian League opponents Hitchin Town, who beat Alvechurch 5-1 in the Southern League Premier Central. Hitchin were already 2-0 up when the Alvechurch left back totally lost the plot and was sent off. He overreacted to some fairly mild barracking after he sliced the ball out for a corner, then when the same supporters had another go the next time he touched the ball he belted it at them and was dismissed!


----------



## Cat Daisy (Sep 19, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> I visited one of the Hamlet's old Isthmian League opponents Hitchin Town, who beat Alvechurch 5-1 in the Southern League Premier Central. Hitchin were already 2-0 up when the Alvechurch left back totally lost the plot and was sent off. He overreacted to some fairly mild barracking after he sliced the ball out for a corner, then when the same supporters had another go the next time he touched the ball he belted it at them and was dismissed!



I hope the scout from Shifnall Town - who play Alvechurch in the FA Cup on Monday - made a note of that way to alter the odds. Although Alvechurch's rather ponderous defence also suggest another season of struggle for them. 
Things are looking up for Hitchin as they have had a great response to their crowdfunder target for urgent repairs to historic Top Field (contributions still welcome though) and their new, young side played some very attractive football this afternoon. 
Hope you found a good post match beer btw.


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 20, 2020)

Al Crane said:


> Think you might have been looking at an old Twitter account as they do regularly post on this account.
> 
> I popped along today for the last 60 mins. They lost 6-0 to a Ten Em Bee side who tore them apart in the 2nd half - could easily have been 10-0. This was in the Kent County League Division 1 West.
> 
> ...



Ah that's brilliant thank you - yeah, turns out I was following a very old Twitter account!


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2020)

Balham vs Lewisham
























						In photos: Balham FC beat Lewisham Borough in FA Vase cup clash, Sat 19th Sept 2020
					

The FA Vase is a knockout cup competition open for grass roots football clubs. The 2020/21 competition kicked off this weekend, and local team Balham FC were in action at home against Lewisham Boro…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 21, 2020)

Bad news from Merthyr.......






						Merthyr Town FC
					

Merthyr Town FC Football Club Merthyr Tydfil




					www.merthyrtownfc.co.uk


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 23, 2020)

I don't suppose many on here have been following the plight of Basingstoke Town, of the Southern League South Div 1 South (Step 4), but they were stitched up by their property developer owner, who kicked them out of their ground.  They spent last season playing at Winchester City, and are now going to play at the Hampshire FA ground at Winklebury in Basingstoke.

Anyway, the property developer has just had his planning application for their old ground thrown out.









						Camrose planning applications REFUSED in historic night for Basingstoke
					

Two planning applications to develop the Camrose football ground have been rejected.




					www.basingstokegazette.co.uk
				




Oh dear.  What a shame.  Never mind.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 23, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I don't suppose many on here have been following the plight of Basingstoke Town, of the Southern League South Div 1 South (Step 4), but they were stitched up by their property developer owner, who kicked them out of their ground.  They spent last season playing at Winchester City, and are now going to play at the Hampshire FA ground at Winklebury in Basingstoke.
> 
> Anyway, the property developer has just had his planning application for their old ground thrown out.
> 
> ...


As it happens I have been following this story for a few years now. Hamlet used to be regular visitors to the Camrose in the eighties and nineties and I've always felt it's a club with the potential to go as far as Stevenage or Crawley with the right custodians.

So the developer is disappointed. How does he think the club's supporters felt about losing the ground?  So the former owner kept the club alive? Because he had the ulterior motive of making a fat profit. 

Hopefully the ground remains more or less intact and the club will be able to return at some point.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 23, 2020)

To add to the issues, the ice rink in Basingstoke is basically life expired. The local ice hockey club are by far the biggest draw in town are terms of spectators and the Council are wary of that one.

As a long standing visitor to the Camrose I've also been following this one and, for several reasons, I think the Council made the right call. I know someone who lives close to the ground, they'll be delighted.

Still suspect the ground will be left to go to ruin, become an eyesore and permission will then be granted.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 23, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> As it happens I have been following this story for a few years now. Hamlet used to be regular visitors to the Camrose in the eighties and nineties and I've always felt it's a club with the potential to go as far as Stevenage or Crawley with the right custodians.
> 
> So the developer is disappointed. How does he think the club's supporters felt about losing the ground?  So the former owner kept the club alive? Because he had the ulterior motive of making a fat profit.
> 
> Hopefully the ground remains more or less intact and the club will be able to return at some point.


So far as I know, the stands are still there, but the developer has ripped up the pitch.  As Hamlet will know, re-doing a pitch is a lot of work but doable.  

I've only been there once.  Reading are my league team, and Reading "legend" Stevie Richardson ended up as player-manager there - he got a testimonial, including a pre-season friendly against a Reading U21 team or similar - I went with a couple of mates.  It's a decent ground, but was looking tatty then (2008 ish)

I saw somewhere that Basingstoke is the largest town in England without a league club, so they must have potential as you say, and it's sad to see a club which has play in the Conference slip down to step 4.  

Basingstoke is a New Town though (as are Stevenage and Crawley, granted), and family football loyalties die hard.  I used to get the train through Basingstoke to Reading games, and there would be football fans on the station every Saturday, on their way, not just to the big clubs, but to Millwall, Fulham, QPR etc.  (and Saints).  

They are well supported though (at this level).  Even playing home games at our ground last season, they had an average gate of 278, the second highest in our league and well above the average of c.170.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 23, 2020)

Roger D said:


> Still suspect the ground will be left to go to ruin, become an eyesore and permission will then be granted.


I think my fear is that council will back down as soon as they are faced with an expensive appeal. That's what happens here with planning applications generally.


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 25, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I saw somewhere that Basingstoke is the largest town in England without a league club, so they must have potential as you say, and it's sad to see a club which has play in the Conference slip down to step 4.



Dudley, Slough, Poole all surely bigger than Basingstoke? And dare I say it.. Woking?!


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 25, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Dudley, Slough, Poole all surely bigger than Basingstoke? And dare I say it.. Woking?!


Dudley is a funny one as it's part of a metropolitan conurbation, like Croydon for example. I'd be surprised if any of the others is as big as Boringstoke. Wakefield is another.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Bad news from Merthyr.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 25, 2020)

Spotted on Twitter.  Some small hope that Conference sides may be able to let fans in for FA Cup games.  Winchester City are away at Bath City in the FA Cup 2Q on 3 October - would be good if a few away fans could go.  

Ollie Bayliss (non-league reporter)

@Ollie_Bayliss
 · 5h
This paragraph from the FA does suggest a glimmer of hope that Step 2 sides might be allowed fans for FA Cup home games. We should get an update early next week

Show this thread


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 29, 2020)

This makes no sense whatsoever - why ban fans of a Step 2 club from attending an FA Cup game at a Step 3 ground if that ground is able to follow social distancing ?  How do you enforce it?  Send in the stewards to chuck out anyone cheering at the wrong point?  Give fans a quick quiz at the turnstiles to check their allegiance?  Present ID to prove you're a home fan - that won't work for London games, or exiles.  None of it makes sense.  









						Position agreed for spectators attending Emirates FA Cup second round qualifying ties
					

Read more




					www.thefa.com
				




We are away at Bath City - we were hopeful, but not expecting to be able to go.  Now we know we can't.

I think Hamlet are barred from attending their game, which will have home fans in attendance.

Is this the Conference's fault for insisting it was an "Elite" league?


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 29, 2020)

To reply to my own post above, everyone at Winchester City's game tonight was very much of the same view - the rules for FA Cup games are beyond daft.  

Anyway, you'll have to forgive me, but we won 5-1 tonight and WE ARE TOP OF THE LEAGUE!

(both my teams are top of their leagues at the moment.  I'm having a great season.    )


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 30, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> We are away at Bath City - we were hopeful, but not expecting to be able to go.  Now we know we can't.



I would say just go if you want to go. How will anyone know who you support? I'd be going to the Hamlet game at Corinthians if it wasn't for the fact that I'm avoiding public transport.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 30, 2020)

blueheaven said:


> I would say just go if you want to go. How will anyone know who you support?


Bath are in our division, they're the host club, therefore it's behind closed doors.


----------



## blueheaven (Sep 30, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Bath are in our division, they're the host club, therefore it's behind closed doors.



I suppose that does present a bit more of an issue.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 30, 2020)

blueheaven said:


> I would say just go if you want to go. How will anyone know who you support? I'd be going to the Hamlet game at Corinthians if it wasn't for the fact that I'm avoiding public transport.


Step2 clubs can't let any fans into the ground.  I guess you could take a step ladder and peer over a fence!


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2020)

Love this!


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 1, 2020)

Hey Voley - have you missed this thread?

I see Penzance are "struggling"  - what's going on down there?  Is that 5 games, 5 defeats so far?


----------



## Voley (Oct 1, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Hey Voley - have you missed this thread?
> 
> I see Penzance are "struggling"  - what's going on down there?  Is that 5 games, 5 defeats so far?


Yeah. One off the bottom of the league. Perfect storm of:

1. COVID & Council restrictions meaning we can't have home games until we've got better changing rooms.
2. Amalgamating with a higher league so we're playing decent opposition. We were struggling in the previous league - it's twice as hard now.
3. Not having a striker.

I'm not Jürgen Klopp but even I can see point 3 means we aren't going to score many goals. Unfortunately it's been like that for about 3 seasons. 

First home game isn't till the end of October - in the meantime we've no tea hut/clubhouse revenue. Stuff like that breaks clubs at our level. If we get through the season financially solvent this year it'll be a result, I reckon. Relegation doesn't bother me tbh. I just want us to survive.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 2, 2020)

It costs £6, but our cup game tomorrow at Bath City is being live streamed.  I'm not a big fan of paying to watch a game on a computer screen, but I'll make an exception for this. 

It's a lot less than I'd have spent on the trip down there and a crawl of Bath's excellent pubs if things had been normal, so I guess I have to take the small mercy of that.


----------



## Al Crane (Oct 4, 2020)

blueheaven said:


> Ah that's brilliant thank you - yeah, turns out I was following a very old Twitter account!



Sadly, it looks like the game I watched was the last we'll see of Sydenham Sports for a while as they've withdrawn from the league. More here


----------



## mick mccartney (Oct 12, 2020)

if you fancy filling the void by taking in a Sutton Common Rovers game , be warned there are no refreshments and no seating available . won't be seeing me again .


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 13, 2020)

I would have gone with Salford City, but obviously now I have to throw my lot in (on this page) with FC United.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 13, 2020)

I don’t follow.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 13, 2020)

Cyclodunc said:


> I don’t follow.


You only lead.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 17, 2020)

Who would have thought the the New York Times would write an article about my local club: Bromley FC? (It's also about confusing and contradictory restrictions)









						In England, Confusion Over Virus Rules That Change by the Day (Published 2020)
					

In a country where pubs can welcome customers but open-air stadiums cannot, the incoherence of government regulations is on full display in soccer.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2020)

So last weekend Penzance were 3 nil down at half time, pegged one back, conceded another to make it 4-1, then a hat trick from a defender took us to a fucking amazing comeback score of 5-4. First points on the board all season. PZ twitter feed comparing it to the miracle of Istanbul. 

Today we're away to Callington - bit of a stretch for me, that- but we have our first Covid safe home match next Saturday. 

I'm really looking forward to going to Penlee Park for the first time this season. Really missed the place.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 21, 2020)

Following on from mentions of Basingstoke Town above and their return to a ground in Basingstoke, they're playing their first game at their new ground on Saturday.

Spotted this on FB - it made me smile anyway.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Oct 24, 2020)

Getting a bit misty-eyed reading about all these upsets in the cup today. Pleased for all those celebrating tonight, especially Cray Valley PM where Ade Yusuff was on the scoresheet, and our old friends Marine who turned over Chester.









						Nine upsets caused in the FA Cup Fourth Qualifying Round - Fan Banter
					

Nine surprise upsets were caused in the FA Cup Fourth Qualifying Round, which were played out this weekend, with two more games to be played. For many non league sides, they played their first cup match since having their season halted in March then deemed null and void with some many missing...




					fanbanter.co.uk


----------



## mick mccartney (Oct 24, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Getting a bit misty-eyed reading about all these upsets in the cup today. Pleased for all those celebrating tonight, especially Cray Valley PM where Ade Yusuff was on the scoresheet, and our old friends Marine who turned over Chester.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be : ' our other old friends from earlier that same week-end Chester '.


----------



## Roger D (Oct 24, 2020)

April 16th 1932 F.A. Amateur Cup Final Dulwich Hamlet 7 Marine 1.

Don't think we had played Chester, either club, before the friendly


----------



## mick mccartney (Oct 24, 2020)

Roger D said:


> April 16th 1932 F.A. Amateur Cup Final Dulwich Hamlet 7 Marine 1.


personally , i wouldn't have thought we made many friends that day , with that score . but we'll never know , will we ?


----------



## Roger D (Oct 24, 2020)

That match is why Marine invited us to play in their 100th anniversary game, we refused, and their 125th anniversary game. It seems they aren't harbouring a monumental grudge


----------



## EDC (Oct 25, 2020)

I saw a Non-League Match in Spain today, C.F. Borriol v A.C.D. Benicense in the Primera Regional Group 1,   This Division of 14 clubs is in the Province of Valencia and Group 1 based around Castellon with the longest journey about 70km.  Many matches are really local though, towns next to each other, one or two in the same larger towns.

The stadiums from what I've seen and today was no different are pretty basic, a covered section on one side and that's about it, bar, toilets and knowing many of the towns most of the clubs are in very picturesque locations with mountain backdrops one one side and if you're lucky the Med on the other.  Plastic pitch, multi use markings as from what I understand from Twitter all the clubs' various levels, Cadete, Infantil, Benjamin (? probably reserves, youth, something like that) all play their matches throughout the day more often than not against the same visitors so a very well organised league..

It wasn't my game of choice as the one I wanted to go to got postposed earlier in the week as one of the home players tested positive so this town is about 5 or so miles from where I am, the next village but one.  I had to fill out a proposed attendance form on line which was checked at the gate, free admission, hand sanitiser before entry and masks worn throughout.  Social distancing was stipulated but as usual groups of youths hung out together in a crowd of around 100 at a guess.

No Linesmen!!!  No contested decisions, players didn't mess around about throw ins or corners and at times very good quality, probably on par with the standard at Peckham Town but some very good individual performers too.  The pitch was difficult though, too fast and unforgiving, every slightly overplayed pass going out of play or lost possession.

A well contested 2-2 draw, Borriol scored early from a corner very similar to the three East Thurrock scored in the play off final, whipped in hard with the wind which was blowing quite a bit at the time but died down as the match went on.  Benicense equalized half way through the first period with a comical goal when the scorer had ages to pick anywhere to aim at, miskicked with it going wide but it got deflected in.  They took the lead late on with a cross shot and Borriol equalised with quality finish  but then missed a penalty in the last couple of minutes which hit the crossbar.

Very enjoyable.  I do have photos but no able to upload them at present.


----------



## blueheaven (Oct 26, 2020)

EDC said:


> Very enjoyable.  I do have photos but no able to upload them at present.



Would love to see pics of the ground when you get a chance. Love seeing these kind of places.


----------



## EDC (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 26, 2020)

EDC said:


> View attachment 236019View attachment 236020View attachment 236021View attachment 236022View attachment 236023View attachment 236024


Just like Plough Lane with all those pylons and cables!


----------



## EDC (Oct 26, 2020)

Did it have a Ceramics factory at one end too?


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

Interesting piece about a Balham FC coach - https://mattwhitefootballwanderer.com/emil-kot/


----------



## Nivag (Nov 16, 2020)

New club owners at Wrexham AFC


----------



## KentyinWeardale (Nov 20, 2020)

This may be of interest, match footage (ok a bit) of Nunhead FC from 1918. Footage starts at 2.03 mins






						PICTORIAL NEWS (OFFICIAL) 351-2 [Main Title]
					

II. American representatives visit the Fleet at Rosyth.




					www.iwm.org.uk


----------



## bkbk (Nov 30, 2020)

Marine have been drawn at home to Spurs in the FA Cup 3rd Round


----------



## pinknblue (Dec 1, 2020)

bkbk said:


> Marine have been drawn at home to Spurs in the FA Cup 3rd Round


So pleased for them. I really enjoyed the pre-season games in Merseyside last year, especially the Marine game.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Dec 3, 2020)

Ever wanted to watch a match at the Crystal Palace arena? Nows your chance


----------



## Cat Daisy (Dec 3, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Ever wanted to watch a match at the Crystal Palace arena? Nows your chance




Yes, this looked enticing. Mind you, only 300 seats and no tickets being sold in advance so get there early (or settle for looking at the Victorian dinosaurs). 
BTW wasn't there a team that started playing there a couple of years back but then went bust or got chucked out of their league?


----------



## Nivag (Dec 3, 2020)

Cat Daisy said:


> Yes, this looked enticing. Mind you, only 300 seats and no tickets being sold in advance so get there early (or settle for looking at the Victorian dinosaurs).
> BTW wasn't there a team that started playing there a couple of years back but then went bust or got chucked out of their league?


If you don't get a ticket you can always stand where that photo was taken or the sports centre side and watch the game from there 😁


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 3, 2020)

Cat Daisy said:


> Yes, this looked enticing. Mind you, only 300 seats and no tickets being sold in advance so get there early (or settle for looking at the Victorian dinosaurs).
> BTW wasn't there a team that started playing there a couple of years back but then went bust or got chucked out of their league?



AC London


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 3, 2020)

Nivag said:


> If you don't get a ticket you can always stand where that photo was taken or the sports centre side and watch the game from there 😁


You can easily get a full view of the pitch from various vantage points within the public park, although you'll be a long way from the action.


----------



## keith1 (Dec 3, 2020)

I was one of the match officials when Croydon played a friendly there on the Saturday before the latest lockdown with only club officials from the two teams allowed to attend.  As we returned to the changing room at half time we were followed by a few of them as apparently the only toilet facilities available was the disabled toilet in the changing room area.

So if anybody is planning to attend, I hope you can manage without the toilet for the whole match.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 3, 2020)

No restart yet for Steps 3&4.  Review on 16 Dec.  Earliest games night be 19 December.






						Season 2020/21 Restart - The Southern League
					

The Southern Football League, The Southern League, Football League in England forms part of the National League System, participating at steps 3 and 4.




					southern-football-league.co.uk
				




Part of the problem seems to be that even even if clubs could let limited crowds in, bars etc can't open, and clubs can't exist on gate money alone.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 5, 2020)

keith1 said:


> I was one of the match officials when Croydon played a friendly there on the Saturday before the latest lockdown with only club officials from the two teams allowed to attend.  As we returned to the changing room at half time we were followed by a few of them as apparently the only toilet facilities available was the disabled toilet in the changing room area.
> 
> So if anybody is planning to attend, I hope you can manage without the toilet for the whole match.


They got some portaloos in and the attendance at kick-off time was 212.

Croydon won a thrilling tie 4-3 after going three goals behind, then missing a penalty, by half time. They visit Peckham Town in the next round.


----------



## EDC (Dec 5, 2020)

Any idea when that is, are fans allowed?


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 5, 2020)

EDC said:


> Any idea when that is, are fans allowed?


Peckham have been allowed up to 300 fans so far. Both clubs are in leagues that have suspended fixtures until Christmas (as most member clubs are in Kent) so it could be within the next couple of weeks if that suits both clubs.


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 7, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Peckham have been allowed up to 300 fans so far. Both clubs are in leagues that have suspended fixtures until Christmas (as most member clubs are in Kent) so it could be within the next couple of weeks if that suits both clubs.



LFA says next round is 20 February, but guess it could be brought forward, but not heard anything. 300 limit doesn't apply to step 7 and below, but I think that's because nobody would have expected a team at that level to get close to that figure. I don't think any club will now given that elite football is back, except Clapton CFC maybe who have self imposed a 300 limit.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 7, 2020)

Pink Panther said:


> Croydon won a thrilling tie 4-3 after going three goals behind, then missing a penalty, by half time. They visit Peckham Town in the next round.


I couldn't get my photos to upload before:


----------



## EDC (Dec 8, 2020)

Is that a new ground for you?


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 8, 2020)

EDC said:


> Is that a new ground for you?


Yes. It was a venue seriously considered by our club when Meadow locked us out. I reckon we might have got close to 5,000 if the play-off final had been there as it's so much closer to Dulwich, plus the novelty value for Palace fans (site of the club's original ground) and neutrals, plus great transport links. The pitch is terrible though.


----------



## pompeydunc (Dec 8, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> LFA says next round is 20 February, but guess it could be brought forward, but not heard anything. 300 limit doesn't apply to step 7 and below, but I think that's because nobody would have expected a team at that level to get close to that figure. I don't think any club will now given that elite football is back, except Clapton CFC maybe who have self imposed a 300 limit.



Update - Trophy match will be at 1.30 (time TBC) on Saturday 19 December.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 8, 2020)

pompeydunc said:


> Update - Trophy match will be at 1.30 on Saturday 19 December.


That's a potential FA Trophy date for the Hamlet but barely any matches were played in the previous round last weekend (many have been rescheduled for this evening) then the next round (the stage at which we enter) is due to be played next Tuesday 15 December, with the following round only 4 days later.


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Dec 8, 2020)

Corinthian Casuals v Walton Casuals in the Trophy is off after Walton withdrew from the comp. Cue sighs of relief from the local riot police...


----------



## StephenMac (Dec 8, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Corinthian Casuals v Walton Casuals in the Trophy is off after Walton withdrew from the comp. Cue sighs of relief from the local riot police...


Yep, very likely for the best. Especially if it goes to penalties and the stewards are sleeping on the job again.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 8, 2020)

Bugpowder Dust said:


> Corinthian Casuals v Walton Casuals in the Trophy is off after Walton withdrew from the comp. Cue sighs of relief from the local riot police...


I think there's an issue for some Step 3 and 4 clubs who have furloughed their players. They can't play now unless they take the players off furlough and continue paying them until the league fixtures resume on Saturday week. I don't understand why those leagues aren't resuming this weekend. Then of course there's the separate issue of dozens of clubs in Kent and the North now being banned from admitting supporters. It's all rather a mess.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2020)

Fair enough: 

*Folkestone Invicta release statement explaining that they aren't going to play for at least a month- on safety grounds*

Folkestone Invicta last night released a statement, signed by Chairman Paul Morgan, confirming that they won't be playing any football until mid January at the earliest.

The decision, which was made after a meeting of the club board- including manager Neil Cugley- has met with approval from the club's supporters on social media. Morgan explains:
_"As you all know we are in Tier 3 and we have been put in Tier 3 for a reason. The board of directors got together to discuss the situation and we all agree not to play any games until the mid to end of January at the earliest."_

It goes on:
_"This decision was not taken lightly. All we want is you, the supporters, the players and the officials of this fantastic club to be safe- and if we played any games at the moment we would be putting your lives, the players lives and the officials lives at risk, and we are not prepared to do that. I hope you all agree with our decision and we all look forward getting you back to the ground watching football soon- but only when it is safe to do so."_

Read the entire statement here.










						Invicta call a halt to football - The Pitching In Isthmian Football League
					

Folkestone Invicta release statement explaining that they aren't going to play for at least a month- on safety grounds




					www.isthmian.co.uk


----------



## blueheaven (Dec 18, 2020)

Completely fair. I'm actually surprised we haven't seen more instances of clubs - or even individual players - saying that they're not willing to play.


----------



## Roger D (Dec 21, 2020)

Neil Baker has temporarily stepped down as joint manage at Slough. Sadly his father, older fans may remember Keith as a player for Farnborough at the end of his career, is battling incurable cancer. Neil has decided the risk of exposing his father to Covid caught via football is too high and has stepped back.

Best wishes to the Baker family and anyone else caught in a similar position. Sadly, this includes my own family. We have also had to make a few changes to minimize risk to others.


----------



## pinknblue (Dec 22, 2020)

Roger D said:


> Neil Baker has temporarily stepped down as joint manage at Slough. Sadly his father, older fans may remember Keith as a player for Farnborough at the end of his career, is battling incurable cancer. Neil has decided the risk of exposing his father to Covid caught via football is too high and has stepped back.
> 
> Best wishes to the Baker family and anyone else caught in a similar position. Sadly, this includes my own family. We have also had to make a few changes to minimize risk to others.



I've been so impressed with how Neil Baker presents himself in interviews and how he sets up his teams up to play football. I think he'd make an excellent manager for Dulwich if the position ever becomes available. Very best wishes to him and also to you and your family, Roger. Keep safe over Christmas everyone.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 10, 2021)

Sorry I'm a bit dim are there no relegations from the National League this season and no promotions from North and South?


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Sorry I'm a bit dim are there no relegations from the National League this season and no promotions from North and South?


That's correct.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 23, 2021)

I haven't really been following the Step 4 non-league re-organisation, but someone has come up with some "best guess" maps, on Twitter.

"This is the best guesstimate for Step 4 https://google.com/maps/d/u/1/viewer?hl=en&ll=52.44314436148919%2C-2.0024553942740964&z=8&mid=1-d0bqIcl63EmQf8098lYX2A75DSJgT0P… Please note these are the best guesses & there will remain 1 vacancy @ Step 4 There are variables which may change this projection"

Assuming this goes ahead, Winchester City will be on the western edge of their new league, rather than the eastern edge of the old Southern Div 1 South.  Our longest away trip would be Whyteleafe at 75 miles, compared to our current 150 mile trips to Bideford and Barnstaple, and 100 mile trip to Evesham.  

I haven't seen any commentary from the club yet, but this looks pretty good to me.  I guess there will be losers too.


----------



## Roger D (May 5, 2021)

Fans of a certain vintage may remember trips to Egham Town. Their stand burnt down on May 4th in what is believed to be an arson attack.

My main memory of Egham was Mishi getting embroiled in a bizarre online spat. One Egham fan impersonated Mishi online and abused another Egham fan. The lad fell for it and turned up on the then Hamlet forum abusing Mishi, who was totally oblivious to what was going on and totally innocent.


----------



## EDC (May 11, 2021)

EDC said:


> I saw a Non-League Match in Spain today, C.F. Borriol v A.C.D. Benicense in the Primera Regional Group 1,   This Division of 14 clubs is in the Province of Valencia and Group 1 based around Castellon with the longest journey about 70km.  Many matches are really local though, towns next to each other, one or two in the same larger towns.
> 
> The stadiums from what I've seen and today was no different are pretty basic, a covered section on one side and that's about it, bar, toilets and knowing many of the towns most of the clubs are in very picturesque locations with mountain backdrops one one side and if you're lucky the Med on the other.  Plastic pitch, multi use markings as from what I understand from Twitter all the clubs' various levels, Cadete, Infantil, Benjamin (? probably reserves, youth, something like that) all play their matches throughout the day more often than not against the same visitors so a very well organised league..
> 
> ...



I've been following the league with interest and it's now got to a very exciting stage.  It carried on from when I visited until the rising Covid-19 numbers in Spain caused a halt in proceedings with around ten matched played and then re-started (without spectators) fairly recently until thirteen matches, one against each club in the league had been completed.  

Promotion, one club up and relegation with three clubs down to the lowest amateur league level in Spanish football is being decided in the form of play-offs divided into two mini leagues of seven teams by cutting the table in half.  Each club will play six matches in their league with the points added to those already won.

C.F Borriol are currently second bottom on the same points as (my club) and local rivals C.F. Vilafames after Borriol won at Vilafames on Sunday.  It's looking pretty desperate for both clubs who are still a couple of points behind fourth bottom.

I've found a very good Twitter feed @femfutbolcs for up to date news who also does a website femfutbolcastello.wordpress.com where you can get the gist of it using Google translate.


----------



## Roger D (May 12, 2021)

Fisher have confirmed fans are permitted at their London Senior Cup match v Hanwell Town on Saturday May 22nd for those who want to catch a match.

The capacity is 650 so it is pay on the day. They prefer card payment on the turnstile, the club house remains closed and they ask social distancing is adhered to inside the ground.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 12, 2021)

Roger D said:


> Fisher have confirmed fans are permitted at their London Senior Cup match v Hanwell Town on Saturday May 22nd for those who want to catch a match.
> 
> The capacity is 650 so it is pay on the day. They prefer card payment on the turnstile, the club house remains closed and they ask social distancing is adhered to inside the ground.


I'm guessing that's 50% of their specific capacity, as their division was only allowed 300 last autumn, which was 30% of 1,000 minimum capacity for their level.


----------



## scousedom (May 12, 2021)

Roger D said:


> Fisher have confirmed fans are permitted at their London Senior Cup match v Hanwell Town on Saturday May 22nd for those who want to catch a match.
> 
> The capacity is 650 so it is pay on the day. They prefer card payment on the turnstile, the club house remains closed and they ask social distancing is adhered to inside the ground.


Have you got a link to the article on that? Would be interested to read. Can’t find it anywhere!


----------



## Roger D (May 13, 2021)

It's not from an article. 

Mishi used to be a member and support the Fisher twelfth man fund. He often watched them midweek and spoke very highly of the people behind the club.  

When Mishi died I signed up to ensure Fisher didn't lose out financially. Mishi told me their weekly wage bill the season before he died, suffice to say the loss of his small twelfth man funding would wipe out a surprisingly large percentage. As such, I receive the regular e-mails sent to club members. The information is taken from that.

I really must get round to watching Fisher play. Last time I saw them it was Fisher Athletic playing the Hamlet


----------



## scousedom (May 13, 2021)

Roger D said:


> It's not from an article.
> 
> Mishi used to be a member and support the Fisher twelfth man fund. He often watched them midweek and spoke very highly of the people behind the club.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for that. 
I’ve only been once a couple of years ago when both Hamlet and Peckham were away and I’d promised my son we’d watch a game. Really enjoyed it and would like to go again. And it’s not like there are many other options right now!


----------



## Pink Panther (May 13, 2021)

The Tooting v Erith Town LSC quarter final is also on Saturday 22 May. I haven't seen any further details yet. I'll probably go to Fisher as it's barely more than a mile from home.


----------



## Roger D (May 13, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> The Tooting v Erith Town LSC quarter final is also on Saturday 22 May. I haven't seen any further details yet. I'll probably go to Fisher as it's barely more than a mile from home.



I suspect other ganes may also be on Saturday as the schedule is tight. 

Provisional dates if Fisher progress - so probably for multiple games 

Quarter Final - May 25 (Winner on Saturday away to Haringey)
Semi Final - May 29th (Fisher or Haringey home)
FInal - 31st May neutral venue TBC


----------



## Pink Panther (May 13, 2021)

Roger D said:


> I suspect other ganes may also be on Saturday as the schedule is tight.
> 
> Provisional dates if Fisher progress - so probably for multiple games
> 
> ...


The other half of the draw has already been completed up to the semi-final, in which Wimbledon play Cray Valley this Saturday, so it's Fisher/Hanwell/Haringey v Tooting/Erith on the 29th. 

There must be a chance the final could be at Champion Hill if they want to guarantee neither finalist hosts it.









						Fixtures
					

Fixtures




					www.londonfa.com


----------



## Roger D (May 13, 2021)

If Dons make it, I suspect it will become a test game for that stadium. It could be a nice little earner for London FA and the other competing team.

Dons are insisting on playing in the first game there. If they can play the final there they can then hire it out to London Broncos sooner than may otherwise be possible.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 13, 2021)

Roger D said:


> If Dons make it, I suspect it will become a test game for that stadium. It could be a nice little earner for London FA and the other competing team.
> 
> Dons are insisting on playing in the first game there. If they can play the final there they can then hire it out to London Broncos sooner than may otherwise be possible.



They have a test game at Plough Lane on Tuesday 18th May - Dons U23s vs Liverpool U23s.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 13, 2021)

Roger D said:


> I suspect other ganes may also be on Saturday as the schedule is tight.
> 
> Provisional dates if Fisher progress - so probably for multiple games
> 
> ...



The London Senior Trophy will be at a similar pace...

Tonight
2R - Barking U23s vs Balham B (BCD)

Saturday 15 May
3 x Quarter-finals (BCD)
Bridon Ropes v Peckham Town 
Hackney Wick v Forest Hill Park
AFC Cubo v Hilltop FC


Tuesday 18 May (TBC)
1 x QF
Elmstead vs Barking U23s or Balham B (presumably not BCD, but need to check with club)

Saturday 22 May
Semi-finals
Hackney Wick or Forest Hill Park vs Peckham Town or Bridon Ropes (Peckham or Bridon Ropes to be at home if vs Forest Hill Park as their home ground is not available)
Elmstead or Barking U23s or Balham B vs AFC Cubo or Hilltop

Saturday 29 May - final (or Monday 31 May as reserve date, if bad weather)

Senior Trophy and Cup must finish by end of May, as all competitions involving clubs that are Step 6 and above must have finished by then according to the FA.  Grassroots can continue till end of June.


----------



## Roger D (May 13, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> They have a test game at Plough Lane on Tuesday 18th May - Dons U23s vs Liverpool U23s.



They seem to view that as too small a crowd to allow them to view it as a satisfactory official opener for their fans sake. Broncos game after that is at Ealing, tickets are already on sale, not Wimbledon. Another game, with a bigger crowd, may meet that criteria.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 25, 2021)

Details of LFA Senior Cup and Trophy finals announced:









						Cups
					

Cups




					www.londonfa.com
				




Sr Trophy, Saturday 330pm at Barking FC
Sr Cup, Monday, 1pm at Hendon


----------



## editor (May 25, 2021)

pompeydunc said:


> Details of LFA Senior Cup and Trophy finals announced:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That big typo on their page bothers me more than it should:


----------



## Pink Panther (May 25, 2021)

Haringey v Hanwell this evening in the Senior Cup quarter final, winners host Tooting in the semi-final on Saturday for the right to meet Wimbledon in the final at Hendon on Monday bank holiday. Not sure how much interest there will be from Wimbledon fans, I'd have thought a Tooting  v Wimbledon derby could be a crowd puller if played more locally.


----------



## the 12th man (May 27, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


> Haringey v Hanwell this evening in the Senior Cup quarter final, winners host Tooting in the semi-final on Saturday for the right to meet Wimbledon in the final at Hendon on Monday bank holiday. Not sure how much interest there will be from Wimbledon fans, I'd have thought a Tooting  v Wimbledon derby could be a crowd puller if played more locally.


Hanwell v Tooting on Saturday is being played at Haringey Borough as Hanwell is unavailable.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 27, 2021)

the 12th man said:


> Hanwell v Tooting on Saturday is being played at Haringey Borough as Hanwell is unavailable.


Now tomorrow night, Friday 7.45pm kick-off, at Haringey!


----------



## Nivag (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 14, 2021)

Just seen that Abingdon FC have resigned from their league too.
Same landlord apparently.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 14, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Just seen that Abingdon FC have resigned from their league too.
> Same landlord apparently.


----------



## Nivag (Jun 14, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Just seen that Abingdon FC have resigned from their league too.
> Same landlord apparently.


Yup, they are trying to say it wasn't their fault..


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2021)

Nivag said:


>



Scum landlords



> Despite numerous attempts by the Trustees, current management committee and an independent fan led group to discuss a way forward, Singapore based property development company Irama – the new landlords - activated a break clause to terminate the club’s lease on July 31st this year.
> 
> This was despite the club paying Irama nearly £50,000 of back rent that the new owners had been told by the administrators was due for the administration period. Whyteleafe didn’t believe this was the case as the club had been paying all the landlords’ costs during that period to keep the ground viable and to protect the value of the facility.
> 
> But Whyteleafe FC believed Irama were acting in good faith and also wanted to have an ongoing working relationship with the new owners and despite the lack of income during the Covid-19 lockdowns paid the back rent.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 14, 2021)

Pink Panther said:


>



Thanks - I was on my phone and couldn't post the story.

It does make you worry how many other clubs these bastards have got their teeth into.

Here at Winchester City, the ground is council owned and on an old tip - no one really knows what's underneath, which isn't good, but does mean the land can't be sold for housing (or it would be).


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 14, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Thanks - I was on my phone and couldn't post the story.
> 
> It does make you worry how many other clubs these bastards have got their teeth into.
> 
> Here at Winchester City, the ground is council owned and on an old tip - no one really knows what's underneath, which isn't good, but does mean the land can't be sold for housing (or it would be).


It sounds like they may have Brighouse Town too. As far as I can tell they want the existing sports facilities, not the land for housing or retail development. (I guess it's a short cut rather than identifying sites, buying the land, obtaining planning permission, then building their own sportcentres?) Sounds a bit like Chelsea buying Kingsmeadow, then kicking out Kingstonian.


----------



## Roger D (Jun 14, 2021)

Abingdon's ground is on a flood plain and I think it's defined as green belt. Not much chance of building houses there. The game plan there is probably sports based. I won't be surprised if a five a side facility is the plan.


----------



## StephenMac (Jun 14, 2021)

Seems to be a lot of money to be made with academies.


----------



## Nivag (Jun 14, 2021)

StephenMac said:


> Seems to be a lot of money to be made with academies.


Have a look how many teams are listed under junior here StackPath


----------



## Cat Daisy (Jun 15, 2021)

Re Irama, there's loads of ex Liverpool players currently on Twitter trying to explain why they made videos extolling the work of the asset strippers. Mostly the Matt Hancock "a favour for a mate" line. Well done @AgainstLeague3 for doing more diligence than they did.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 15, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> It does make you worry how many other clubs these bastards have got their teeth into.



there's a recent thread on a charlton forum about this - suggestion the bastards have 8 other clubs / grounds on their agenda at the moment...

ian rush is getting a few comments (only a few) on tweeter


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 27, 2021)

This popped up on my FB feed.  the world's oldest derby......
*The Oldham Groundhopper*​31m  · 

FULL TIME
In the worlds oldest derby
Hallam 2-1 Sheffield FC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Attendance 576 (looked more) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great atmosphere, good local derby.
More to follow!









576 is a pretty decent attendance. Good to see.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2022)

Ouxch!


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 18, 2022)

We're in the play-offs!  5-1 win today, but more critically, Totton lost at home to Sholing.

The beauty of it is there's one game to go.  We are away at Bristol Manor Farm next Saturday.  The result doesn't make much difference to us, but if we just manage a draw, local rivals Totton won't even make the play offs, which would be_ really sad.  _The possibility of Winch and Bristol Manor Farm playing out a draw, which would leave both teams in the playoffs,  exists.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 3, 2022)

Winchester City won our play off!  Southern Premier here we come.  
Spot the Urb in the background....





and I won the 50/50.


----------



## Son of Roy (May 4, 2022)

So we didn't win the league in the 2021-22 season. But Billericay and Leatherhead were both relegated. So there is something to be cheerful about!


----------



## scousedom (May 10, 2022)

Saw this live the other weekend. Never seen a keeper score live before. 

Great set up at Lewes. They had 2400 for that game. Well above the usual I was told, in part because of away fans, but mainly local interest in the last game of the season on a BH. As the womens game grows in popularity and resourcing, and the teams who are big in the mens game probably come to increasingly dominate the top few leagues, you wonder how much longer Lewes could maintain a position mid table in the second tier, but I hope they stick in there. I’ll definitely go back next season at some point.


----------



## Nivag (May 10, 2022)

Some managerial changes already happening









						Jay Saunders is new Angels boss - Tonbridge Angels FC
					

Full time role for experienced manager




					www.tonbridgeangels.co.uk
				






			CLUB NEWS | Blues Appoint Andy Drury As New First Team Manager


----------



## Nivag (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Nivag (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Nivag (May 13, 2022)

In case anyone is interested in the playoff drama


----------



## B.I.G (May 13, 2022)

Nivag said:


> In case anyone is interested in the playoff drama






Their racist fans won’t be happy.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (May 13, 2022)

Always good to hear of a Dartford defeat.


----------



## tonysingh (May 13, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Always good to hear of a Dartford defeat.



It warms the cockles of even my cold, dead heart. Fuck Dartford.


----------



## tonysingh (May 13, 2022)

I live maybe 10 minutes walk from the home ground of one of footballs pioneering teams, the Royal Engineers.

Tomorrow morning they have a exhibition match v The Wanderers in a replay of the first ever FA Cup final. Totally free, the ground is lovely and the football usually decent. 


(Bet I bloody oversleep now.)


----------



## Nivag (May 13, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> I live maybe 10 minutes walk from the home ground of one of footballs pioneering teams, the Royal Engineers.
> 
> Tomorrow morning they have a exhibition match v The Wanderers in a replay of the first ever FA Cup final. Totally free, the ground is lovely and the football usually decent.
> 
> ...


----------



## tonysingh (May 13, 2022)

Nivag said:


>




i don't know if anyone reading here is intending to come to the game tomorrow but ffs, do not go to Chatham train station to get here. It's roughly halfway between Chatham and Gillingham stations and it's a much easier and importantly flatter walk from the latter!


----------



## tonysingh (May 14, 2022)

Kick off very shortly and I'm the only sad bastard here.


----------



## tonysingh (May 14, 2022)

Quite a few turned up in the end. Game just finished, 2-1 to the Engineers. Really did enjoy this. I also brought a DHFC shirt along so Mishi could be represented. He enjoyed games here.


----------



## Nivag (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Nivag (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Roger D (May 17, 2022)

For many years Casuals played alongside Hamlet reserves in the Suburban League, before switching to the pyramid. They were league members before it became a reserve league and were allowed to retain membership.

I went to the ground this season to watch Walton & Hersham v Farnham Town. I got the impression the bar, food etc revenues went to the company who run the Excel Hub site for Elmbridge Council. If true, it's difficult to see how a club at their sort of level could break even without a benefactor. Shiny new grounds are very nice but if you don't own the revenue streams...

Hopefully someone steps up and Casuals are able to stabilise, albeit probably at lower level.

Walton & Hersham have been resurgent too, two consecutive promotions and booming gates, which will have added to the challenges.


----------



## Cat Daisy (May 17, 2022)

W&H certainly were quite well-supported last season - they were in the majority at their away game at Croydon Athletic. 
Have disliked Walton Casuals ever since their pissed-up "casuals" fans disrupted the play-off final v Corinthian Casuals the same weekend we went up. At that point it seemed like a vanity project for the Gale family.


----------



## Nivag (May 17, 2022)

Important message if you're going to the last game of the season


----------



## The new one (May 17, 2022)

Any news on pre season friendlys


----------



## tonysingh (May 17, 2022)

The new one said:


> Any news on pre season friendlys



No such thing .

Pre season challenge matches though, they'll take place.


----------



## EDC (May 17, 2022)

Dorking win the Surrey Senior Cup, from a family point of view I’m glad.


----------



## Nivag (May 19, 2022)

Both promotional finals are going to be streamed if anyone is interested.








						Vanarama National League North And South Promotion Finals to be streamed
					

The Vanarama National League are delighted to announce that both the Vanarama National League North and South Promotion Finals will be available to stream LIVE and watch later. The club will also be streaming the match here at the Kuflink Stadium in the Hospitality Lounge – more details about...




					www.ebbsfleetunited.co.uk


----------



## steeplejack (May 19, 2022)

Hope Ebbsfleet win in the South, York v Boston is very very hard to call. Neither team exactly a stand out in NLN and both will need to strengthen hugely if they are to be competitive in the conference.

Saw Hessenthaler stating that Dover are (again) going with a squad of young players next season with maybe 2-3 older heads. Doubt they'll be anywhere near promotion although the craggy, throaty-voiced old growler insisted that the play-offs were the target for Dover. Think they will stabilise in NLS gaving been very shabbily treated by the FA and nearly killed by Covid.


----------



## B.I.G (May 19, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> Hope Ebbsfleet win in the South, York v Boston is very very hard to call. Neither team exactly a stand out in NLN and both will need to strengthen hugely if they are to be competitive in the conference.
> 
> Saw Hessenthaler stating that Dover are (again) going with a squad of young players next season with maybe 2-3 older heads. Doubt they'll be anywhere near promotion although the craggy, throaty-voiced old growler insisted that the play-offs were the target for Dover. Think they will stabilise in NLS gaving been very shabbily treated by the FA and nearly killed by Covid.



Shabbily treated by the FA? Wasn't the guy in charge one of those responsible for ripping off all the well supported teams in non-league (national league)?


----------



## steeplejack (May 19, 2022)

B.I.G said:


> Shabbily treated by the FA? Wasn't the guy in charge one of those responsible for ripping off all the well supported teams in non-league (national league)?



er, what? AFAIK the Dover chairman refused to trade whilst tecnhically insolvent with no income and was nonetheless slapped with a massive fine and life without parole type points deduction.


----------



## B.I.G (May 19, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> er, what? AFAIK the Dover chairman refused to trade whilst tecnhically insolvent with no income and was nonetheless slapped with a massive fine and life without parole type points deduction.



Was he on the board that determined allocation of the funds from the government? That allocated Dover money far in excess of that from their losses from lack of fans due to covid?

And then subsequently resigned when didnt get his own way on another point?


----------



## B.I.G (May 19, 2022)

B.I.G said:


> Was he on the board that determined allocation of the funds from the government? That allocated Dover money far in excess of that from their losses from lack of fans due to covid?
> 
> And then subsequently resigned when didnt get his own way on another point?



Were Dover the only club that refused to play on the season after losing the vote on continuing? A vote in which they had more of a say due to the unfair voting system in the national league.

The same Dover that were second from bottom after 15 games having trousered more money from the government than a equitable distribution of funds would have allocated then?

Having been on the board to determine that allocation?

That Dover?? Al Crane


----------



## B.I.G (May 19, 2022)

The same Dover that this statement CLUB STATEMENT – DOVER ATHLETIC FC to have run the club “without debt”. But that just means that 4 million was pumped in by Jim and then he decided he didn’t want to do it anymore while making out like Dover balance the books unlike the “rich clubs”. 

That Dover right?


----------



## NPDHFC (May 19, 2022)

No, no, no, you're thinking of.....


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (May 19, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Both promotional finals are going to be streamed if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does seem a bit unfair one team gets home advantage. I'd prefer it to be like the football league and played at a larger, neutral venue. Dorking v Ebbsfleet at Plough Lane for example might attract neutrals, and make it more of an occasion in order to market the league. Plus it would allow neutrals to go for "one more game" without taking a space from a fan of one of the teams.


----------



## scousedom (May 19, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Does seem a bit unfair one team gets home advantage. I'd prefer it to be like the football league and played at a larger, neutral venue. Dorking v Ebbsfleet at Plough Lane for example might attract neutrals, and make it more of an occasion in order to market the league. Plus it would allow neutrals to go for "one more game" without taking a space from a fan of one of the teams.


If anything I’d rather the Football League adopted the way it’s done at Conference South, Isthmian etc level. Getting a more concrete reward for finishing higher up is a good thing.


----------



## NPDHFC (May 19, 2022)

scousedom said:


> If anything I’d rather the Football League adopted the way it’s done at Conference South, Isthmian etc level. Getting a more concrete reward for finishing higher up is a good thing.


Yeah, given you could hypothetically pitch 2nd vs 7th in a playoff final, it seems right to give home advantage to the team who have done better over the course of a whole season


----------



## baleboy_93 (May 19, 2022)

NPDHFC said:


> Yeah, given you could hypothetically pitch 2nd vs 7th in a playoff final, it seems right to give home advantage to the team who have done better over the course of a whole season


Could run it like they do in the IPL each year, for example if 2nd-5th made playoffs, 2nd could play 3rd at home with the winners straight through to the final. The loser will then play the winner of 4th vs 5th and advance to the final, all one-legged games, that way 2nd/3rd get a second bite of the cherry if needs be, a reward for the higher finish


----------



## scousedom (May 19, 2022)

baleboy_93 said:


> Could run it like they do in the IPL each year, for example if 2nd-5th made playoffs, 2nd could play 3rd at home with the winners straight through to the final. The loser will then play the winner of 4th vs 5th and advance to the final, all one-legged games, that way 2nd/3rd get a second bite of the cherry if needs be, a reward for the higher finish


Something similar in Aussie Rules I think…?


----------



## scousedom (May 19, 2022)

Can we all agree that relegation/promotion playoffs, e.g. those between 16th in Bundesliga 1 and 3rd in Bundesliga 2, can get in the bin? Vaguely remember them being trialled here late 80s/early 90s or so.


----------



## tonysingh (May 19, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Can we all agree that relegation/promotion playoffs, e.g. those between 16th in Bundesliga 1 and 3rd in Bundesliga 2, can get in the bin? Vaguely remember them being trialled here late 80s/early 90s or so.



You leave the Bundesliga playoffs alone. They got Eisern Union promoted and with the will of God, they'll relegate the schikimiki twats of Hertha.


----------



## scousedom (May 19, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> You leave the Bundesliga playoffs alone. They got Eisern Union promoted and with the will of God, they'll relegate the schikimiki twats of Hertha.


At the expense of Hamburg going up? Meh.


----------



## tonysingh (May 19, 2022)

scousedom said:


> At the expense of Hamburg going up? Meh.



But i'm so looking forward to the demise of Hertha.    If they drop next season, the Olympiastadion will emptier than a BFC fans head.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (May 19, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Can we all agree that relegation/promotion playoffs, e.g. those between 16th in Bundesliga 1 and 3rd in Bundesliga 2, can get in the bin? Vaguely remember them being trialled here late 80s/early 90s or so.


They do that in Scotland and it's a bad joke, was just a stitch up to keep Aberdeen in the SPL when they were shite.


----------



## scousedom (May 19, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> But i'm so looking forward to the demise of Hertha.    If they drop next season, the Olympiastadion will emptier than a BFC fans head.


Well. Halfway there…


----------



## EDC (May 19, 2022)

And Ebbsfleet can fuck off too.  Come on  Dorking!


----------



## EDC (May 19, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> But i'm so looking forward to the demise of Hertha.    If they drop next season, the Olympiastadion will emptier than a BFC fans head.


I went there on a Friday night in Feb a few years ago, never been so cold at a match and the place was very empty.  Got pissed with a buch of Finns from Turkü and then a sing song afterwards on the train with Bohemians fans there a weekend piss up.


----------



## tonysingh (May 19, 2022)

EDC said:


> And Ebbsfleet can fuck off too.  Come on  Dorking!



Gravesend & Northfleet is what they'll always be known as to me.   



EDC said:


> I went there on a Friday night in Feb a few years ago, never been so cold at a match an the place was very empty.  Got pissed with a buch of Finns from Tirkü and then a sing song on the train with Bohemians on a weekend piss up.



I was last there in 2019 and very similar experience. Hertha v Schalke. -17 and it's little more than half full. 


I paid very little attention to what train I was getting on, just caring it was heading back into Mitte. Should have checked as it was full of Schalke. Despite their reputation, the were friendly and got me more than a bit soused.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 20, 2022)

I saw them clinch promotion in 2013 vs. Sandhausen at the olympic stadium.


----------



## blueheaven (May 20, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Can we all agree that relegation/promotion playoffs, e.g. those between 16th in Bundesliga 1 and 3rd in Bundesliga 2, can get in the bin? Vaguely remember them being trialled here late 80s/early 90s or so.



I'm going to the Inverness Caley v St Johnstone play-off tonight as a St Johnstone fan, and I 100% agree that the whole thing should be cancelled immediately.


----------



## Cat Daisy (May 20, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> They do that in Scotland and it's a bad joke, was just a stitch up to keep Aberdeen in the SPL when they were shite.


Happened at Step 4 / 5 this season - with the Step 4 clubs at home although that only helped about 50% of them. Involved some daft travelling with Consett playing at Histon, & Skelmersdale at Cinderford for example. I have heard that they were considered "a success" so they haven't gone away!


----------



## Taper (May 22, 2022)

I see Bromley won the FA Trophy. Do we like Bromley!? Seem an admirable club to me.


----------



## tonysingh (May 22, 2022)

Taper said:


> I see Bromley won the FA Trophy. Do we like Bromley!? Seem an admirable club to me.



No. 


Bunch of wannabe pricks.


----------



## Taper (May 22, 2022)

I need more if I am to turn my admiration to irrational loathing. Are they owned by some gang master or, worse, a car dealer?


----------



## tonysingh (May 22, 2022)

Taper said:


> I need more if I am to turn my admiration to irrational loathing. Are they owned by some gang master or, worse, a car dealer?



Back in the day we shared a league with them, their supporters were racist thugs with custard for a backbone. Think Dartford and you're about there. Amusingly they threw their toys out the pram every time we didn't back down or had the gall to sing. 

Perhaps it's something in the air in that part of Kent .


----------



## Taper (May 22, 2022)

That'll do.


----------



## Roger D (May 23, 2022)

Taper said:


> I need more if I am to turn my admiration to irrational loathing. Are they owned by some gang master or, worse, a car dealer?



The club was kick started by ex Hamlet player Jerry Dolke. I think he made his money in scaffolding. Wembley was his farewell to the club.









						Jerry Dolke to step down at end of season
					

Bromley Football Club can today announce that Director of Football and former Chairman Jerry Dolke will be stepping down from his role at the end of May.  Jerry, a former Bromley player, …




					www.bromleyfc.tv


----------



## [62] (May 23, 2022)

Taper said:


> I see Bromley won the FA Trophy. Do we like Bromley!? Seem an admirable club to me.



They're not Wrexham, so that's a start.


----------



## EDC (May 23, 2022)

They’re French too.


----------



## Taper (May 23, 2022)

They don't abhor the old Piat d'Or in Bromley.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (May 23, 2022)

According to Bromley, we're dirty Surrey bastards


----------



## scousedom (May 23, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Can we all agree that relegation/promotion playoffs, e.g. those between 16th in Bundesliga 1 and 3rd in Bundesliga 2, can get in the bin? Vaguely remember them being trialled here late 80s/early 90s or so.


.


----------



## tonysingh (May 23, 2022)

Balls. 

Yes I know Hamburg have far right connections here etc etc but I so wanted to laugh at Hertha. Damn you hubris, you are a fickle mistress.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (May 24, 2022)

Whilst we're holidaying in Orlando, we're going to watch Orlando City play FC Dallas on Saturday. I have the Dulwich shirt primed and at the ready


----------



## Hamlet Pete (May 30, 2022)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Whilst we're holidaying in Orlando, we're going to watch Orlando City play FC Dallas on Saturday. I have the Dulwich shirt primed and at the ready


Really enjoyed our Orlando City experience yesterday. The Explora Stadium was amazing, there was a fan zone outside and a really good atmosphere. The standard of football wasn't bad, the stand behind the goal was singing throughout the match. Sadly FC Dallas ruined the party and won 3-1 after Orlando took the lead just before half time. Dulwich shirt was in attendance however nobody asked what it was 😐


----------



## AveryDave (Jun 6, 2022)

Hayden Bird has left Kingstonian.


----------



## scousedom (Jul 4, 2022)

Anyone ever been to football on the Isle of Wight? Going for holiday in a few weeks. Wondering if there are any grounds especially worth seeking out.


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 4, 2022)

scousedom said:


> Anyone ever been to football on the Isle of Wight? Going for holiday in a few weeks. Wondering if there are any grounds especially worth seeking out.



I played football when I was in HMP there. I dont suppose that's much use to you though.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 4, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> I played football when I was in HMP there. I dont suppose that's much use to you though.


I don't think it's that sort of "holiday"


----------



## scousedom (Jul 4, 2022)

Nivag said:


> I don't think it's that sort of "holiday"


I dunno. A week with the in-laws. Could easily turn ugly.


----------



## Roger D (Jul 4, 2022)

East Cowes Vics and Branding Town, though it's a few years since I visited either. Sadly Newport have lost St George's.


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 4, 2022)

Roger D said:


> East Cowes Vics and Branding Town, though it's a few years since I visited either. Sadly Newport have lost St George's.



I thought the latter was still standing, just in disuse?


----------



## Roger D (Jul 4, 2022)

It's being redeveloped, not sure if work has started. They certainly aren't playing there.


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 3, 2022)

Roger D said:


> East Cowes Vics and Branding Town, though it's a few years since I visited either. Sadly Newport have lost St George's.


Brading is quite a pleasant ground with the town itself a must on the visit list with the (in)famous Wax Museum. Been some years but the last time I stayed on the Island after a Dulwich caught a Sunday League match there. The chap running the bar had previously been involved with Croydon FC & we had a long chat over beers especially touching upon the Milstead dynasty’s influence on both the Trams & the Hamlet


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2022)

Oh dear oh dear!



> Southend United have been ridiculed after a sponsorship deal resulted in one of the stands at their ground being unintentionally named after infamous serial killer Rose West.
> 
> The non-league side announced this week that they had sold the naming rights of one of the stands at their Roots Hall home to local estate agents Gilbert & Rose. It turned out to be for the west stand, which has led to the unfortunate new name of the 'Gilbert and Rose West stand'.
> 
> The aforementioned West is one of the most infamous serial killers in Britain, who along with her husband Fred killed at least 12 people including Fred's ex-wife and their children. Twitter users were quick to point out the faux pas, with one writing: "I don't think they thought this one through."


----------



## tonysingh (Aug 3, 2022)

editor said:


> Oh dear oh dear!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 335821



That's nothing, Rose West was a member of the Rabble.


----------



## Roger D (Aug 3, 2022)

I remember the Rabble upsetting a few locals at Cirencester by loudly pointing out the resemblance of one rabble member to Rose West in the infamous police photo.


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 3, 2022)

Rose West even contributed to Champion Hill Blues from time to time.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2022)

Free tickets up for grabs!

Win free tickets to see Fisher FC, a supporter-owned football club in the heart of south London


----------



## scousedom (Aug 26, 2022)

editor said:


> Free tickets up for grabs!
> 
> Win free tickets to see Fisher FC, a supporter-owned football club in the heart of south London


Something I’ve often wondered that someone on here will know the history of I’m sure…

Fisher’s current ground: when was that built and was it part of the planning deal for British Land (Fisher’s main sponsor) to get their huge Canada Water redevelopment through? Or do BL sponsor them more as a soft PR thing?


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 26, 2022)

Looking at the planning decision it was to do with Fairview Homes development on the former clubhouse and car park at the Salter Road ground. Decision - Surrey Docks Stadium SE16: Acquisition of Former Stadium, Sale of Northern and Eastern Car Parks and return of Fisher Football Club to St Pauls Ground - Southwark Council


----------



## scousedom (Aug 26, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Looking at the planning decision it was to do with Fairview Homes development on the former clubhouse and car park at the Salter Road ground. Decision - Surrey Docks Stadium SE16: Acquisition of Former Stadium, Sale of Northern and Eastern Car Parks and return of Fisher Football Club to St Pauls Ground - Southwark Council


Thank you, good sleuthing!
Seems the British Land sponsorship is a local PR sweetener for their own thing. 





						The Canada Water London | British Land
					

The Canada Water at London will be the first new town centre in 50 years. Delivering a new leisure centre, with swimming pools, sports courts and gym etc. For more details Visit us today!




					www.canadawater.co.uk


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Aug 28, 2022)

Have heard that ex Dulwich Hamlet manager John Langford passed away on Friday. Thoughts with his wife and family at this sad time 
He continued to attend a few Dulwich home games each season. RIP John


----------



## Paula_G (Aug 28, 2022)

Don't Slow Down said:


> Have heard that ex Dulwich Hamlet manager John Langford passed away on Friday. Thoughts with his wife and family at this sad time
> He continued to attend a few Dulwich home games each season. RIP John


Thanks sad news. Always loved a chat with John when I saw him at Dulwich matches though there were plenty of things we didn’t agree on


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Aug 30, 2022)

Wrexham's Reynolds criticises streaming ban
					

Wrexham's Hollywood co-owner Ryan Reynolds criticises the National League ban on clubs streaming matches.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




What do we reckon to this? I think he's got a point, no way are BT Sport going to send cameras to all the games, and if you can't make it, a club can still get some income from it.


----------



## Al Crane (Aug 30, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Wrexham's Reynolds criticises streaming ban
> 
> 
> Wrexham's Hollywood co-owner Ryan Reynolds criticises the National League ban on clubs streaming matches.
> ...


It’s not really about BT having to film all the games (they don’t anyway, only the live ones), it’s more about clubs having the option to film themselves and to put out that content how and when they want. At the moment, National League clubs have to film their games and then BT have an embargo on clubs being able to show the highlights until midnight Sunday. This might make sense for National League clubs whose highlights go on the BT sport round up show, but for North and South league clubs it makes no sense at all because BT don’t show the highlights of these games. It’s just more nonsensical rubbish from the dinosaurs on the National League board. I’ve seen some comments suggesting that attendances would be affected and the costs associated would be prohibitive, but (a) I don’t think attendances would be affected and (b) clubs wouldnt have to film and put out their games, just those that want to. With us and other clubs with wider audiences around the world, it could actually bring in extra income if we could offer the service.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Aug 30, 2022)

Al Crane said:


> It’s not really about BT having to film all the games (they don’t anyway, only the live ones), it’s more about clubs having the option to film themselves and to put out that content how and when they want. At the moment, National League clubs have to film their games and then BT have an embargo on clubs being able to show the highlights until midnight Sunday. This might make sense for National League clubs whose highlights go on the BT sport round up show, but for North and South league clubs it makes no sense at all because BT don’t show the highlights of these games. It’s just more nonsensical rubbish from the dinosaurs on the National League board. I’ve seen some comments suggesting that attendances would be affected and the costs associated would be prohibitive, but (a) I don’t think attendances would be affected and (b) clubs wouldnt have to film and put out their games, just those that want to. With us and other clubs with wider audiences around the world, it could actually bring in extra income if we could offer the service.


Agree with this. BT don't cover North/South matches so why should they dictate when we can release our highlights on our own media channels? Remember baleboy_93 bringing this up not so long ago. People want to see the highlights as soon as they're ready, not when it's an afterthought in the stroke of Midnight into Monday morning...


----------



## Cat Daisy (Aug 31, 2022)

Isn't this just about celebrity-owned Wrexham making themselves an even bigger fish in a small pool? In a battle between Ryan Reynolds and the National League can I hope they both lose?


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Aug 31, 2022)

Cat Daisy said:


> Isn't this just about celebrity-owned Wrexham making themselves an even bigger fish in a small pool? In a battle between Ryan Reynolds and the National League can I hope they both lose?


I don't think it is. Wrexham would probably make more through streaming games than other clubs but Reynolds isn't asking for an exception just for them. Nor is he suggesting Wrexham should be able to get out of the BT deal and have it through their Netflix show. 

As belts tighten people will cut down on away travel and it allows the host club to still get some form of income. By the time you do train travel or petrol, meals, ticket and some beers, an away game for Hamlet to Bath, Oxford or the like could easily cost £100. I can't justify that but I could do a tenner for a stream. 

Reynolds is on to a loser if he expects the National League to join the 21st century though.


----------



## Taper (Aug 31, 2022)

Screw Wrexham and god bless Notts County, the greatest team non league has ever seen (albeit not the oldest).


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 7, 2022)

News from Maidenhead Utd below.  Their ground has some history - oldest ground in continuous use (or something close to that)  They have been there since 1871, so I get why fans don't want to move.

The site of the new ground isn't bad - walkable from the town centre & train station/town centre pubs, easily accessible by road.  But you've got to feel for the history of a ground that has been there that long.  

I must declare an interest - I went to my first ever game there, aged about 4, so very little memory of it.  Lived in in Maidenhead as a kid, but never followed them. I did go a few years ago when Winchester City had a cup game there.  It's a poor ground, to be fair.  Cramped by the railway line, no space for development. 

Prime town centre spot for flats. 

The club has tried moving before.  There's some sort of covenant on the ground that makes it difficult.  

I think if I were a Maidenhead fan, I'd want to stay at the old ground.  

Must do some googling, see what their fans think.  









						First new photo emerges of Maidenhead United's newly proposed stadium - Fan Banter
					

The first new photo emerges of Maidenhead United’s newly proposed stadium in the area of Braywick Park, just under a mile away from York Road. The Magpies’ CEO Jon Adams talked with councillors on the plans at the Maidenhead Town Forum earlier this week, where he said a move to a new community...




					fanbanter.co.uk


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2022)

Anyone watching the Welcome to Wrexham TV series? I'm halfway through and it's a really enjoyable series with loads of focus on the fans and players and gives a real insight into lower league football. 









						Welcome to Wrexham (TV Series 2022– ) - IMDb
					

Welcome to Wrexham: With Ryan Reynolds, Rob McElhenney, Phil Parkinson, Humphrey Ker. Docuseries chronicling the purchase and stewardship of Wrexham AFC, one of professional football's oldest clubs, by two Hollywood actors, Ryan Reynolds and Rob McElhenney.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 13, 2022)

editor said:


> Anyone watching the Welcome to Wrexham TV series? I'm halfway through and it's a really enjoyable series with loads of focus on the fans and players and gives a real insight into lower league football.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's almost as good as that Peter Crouch and Dulwich Hamlet show.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> It's almost as good as that Peter Crouch and Dulwich Hamlet show.


I've not seen the Crouch one but from what I've heard it's going to be a million times worse. 

Besides, the American superstars have ploughed a shitload of their own money into it, whereas for gambling pushing Crouch it was all about raising his profile for minimum involvement (like not bothering to answer fans' valid questions) and apparently paying little heed to the people that matter at the club.


----------



## Taper (Sep 13, 2022)

I am. Its excellent, primarily for for reasons you state. I even feel pretty bad that Notts County will ruin season 2 by getting the automatic promotion slot.


----------



## Taper (Sep 13, 2022)

Interestingly I read somewhere that the owners haven't put money in. But rather they (particularly Reynolds) have leveraged their fame and brand to generate income and made the doc for FX  (who produce Sunny). That's why Wrexham are sponsored by Tik Tok. A thoroughly unethical company of course.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 13, 2022)

Taper said:


> I am. Its excellent, primarily for for reasons you state. I even feel pretty bad that Notts County will ruin season 2 by getting the automatic promotion slot.



Nottm County fan perchance?


----------



## Taper (Sep 13, 2022)

I fear so. I still curse my long dead father every Saturday afternoon for making me support the wrong Nottingham team.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2022)

Taper said:


> Interestingly I read somewhere that the owners haven't put money in. But rather they (particularly Reynolds) have leveraged their fame and brand to generate income and made the doc for FX  (who produce Sunny). That's why Wrexham are sponsored by Tik Tok. A thoroughly unethical company of course.


Well they've certainly put some time in to the venture and, unlike Mr I Love Gambling, have lasted more than a season.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2022)

Taper said:


> I am. Its excellent, primarily for for reasons you state. I even feel pretty bad that Notts County will ruin season 2 by getting the automatic promotion slot.


Years of failure would give them that authentic non league feeling though


----------



## [62] (Sep 13, 2022)

In Torquay prior to our game against Solihull Moors this evening.

I resisted at first, but the rhythms of non-league football flow through me now.

And they can flow through you too.


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 14, 2022)

Quest (Freeview Channel 12) have started pushing the series again after going quiet for a while. It’s going to be on air from Tuesday September 27. Though they haven’t mentioned the time it’s actually going to be broadcast, this should finally give those who’ve given the excuse of paying for the Discovery+ streaming service the opportunity to watch the series & pass judgement on it after actually viewing it.


----------



## chris gil (Sep 14, 2022)

editor said:


> Anyone watching the Welcome to Wrexham TV series? I'm halfway through and it's a really enjoyable series with loads of focus on the fans and players and gives a real insight into lower league football.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this celebrity led football documentary is ok and the Crouch one isn't ?


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Sep 14, 2022)

chris gil said:


> So this celebrity led football documentary is ok and the Crouch one isn't ?


Don't think there's the conflict of interests with this one


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2022)

chris gil said:


> So this celebrity led football documentary is ok and the Crouch one isn't ?


Oh, you fancy having a pop? OK, I'm game. My main objection to Crouch coming to Hamlet was that he was the celebrity poster boy for Paddy Power and was making money from actively promoting the 'fun' of gambling. 

Except a few years ago, Hamlet had made an emphatic stand against the promotion of gambling. And right there was where my objection lay.

Looking forward to your scintillating comeback.


----------



## chris gil (Sep 14, 2022)

editor said:


> Oh, you fancy having a pop? OK, I'm game. My main objection to Crouch coming to Hamlet was that he was the celebrity poster boy for Paddy Power and was making money from actively promoting the 'fun' of gambling.
> 
> Except a few years ago, Hamlet had made an emphatic stand against the promotion of gambling. And right there was where my objection lay.
> 
> Looking forward to your scintillating comeback.


Not “ having a pop “ , in the crouch thread you said you hated celebrity lead TV reality shows


----------



## Paula_G (Sep 16, 2022)

editor said:


> Anyone watching the Welcome to Wrexham TV series? I'm halfway through and it's a really enjoyable series with loads of focus on the fans and players and gives a real insight into lower league football.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just starting to watch this and there’s so much here that was missing from the Crouch doc. There’s the genuine involvement from the fans and the Supporters’ Trust that was missing from ours, the history of the club and the area was never sidelined. Whereas ours often comes across like a boardroom presentation with very little real emotion (except many episode 6! ☺️) you start getting a real emotional contact to Wrexham because of the variety of people involved.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2022)

Paula_G said:


> Just starting to watch this and there’s so much here that was missing from the Crouch doc. There’s the genuine involvement from the fans and the Supporters’ Trust that was missing from ours, the history of the club and the area was never sidelined. Whereas ours often comes across like a boardroom presentation with very little real emotion (except many episode 6! ☺️) you start getting a real emotional contact to Wrexham because of the variety of people involved.


Given that Wrexham were rivals to my home team Cardiff, I was pretty much blown away by their incredible support.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Sep 18, 2022)

Feel for AJ and the boys at Fisher who now have their 8th tie in the FA Cup already despite not even being the end of September yet. Then again a good draw away to Welling United for them to bring the game back to St Pauls for a replay to potentially make the 3rd qualifying round.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 18, 2022)

Fisher were the lowest ranking team left in the draw so an impressive result yesterday. Even more so if you check out their injured list. I believe they had already played more FA Cup games than last season's winners did.


----------



## pompeydunc (Sep 18, 2022)

Roger D said:


> Fisher were the lowest ranking team left in the draw so an impressive result yesterday. Even more so if you check out their injured list. I believe they had already played more FA Cup games than last season's winners did.



Good stat that.


----------



## scousedom (Sep 18, 2022)

pompeydunc said:


> Good stat that.


I bet that’s not that infrequent. Winners from Prem/Chanpionship would (in a no replay world) only ever play six times. With replays lower down I wouldn’t mind betting that gets exceeded most years.

Edit. Marine played 8 in 20/21. 


			https://www.footballwebpages.co.uk/marine/fixtures-results/2020-2021/cup


----------



## Kev424242 (Sep 18, 2022)

scousedom said:


> I bet that’s not that infrequent. Winners from Prem/Chanpionship would (in a no replay world) only ever play six times. With replays lower down I wouldn’t mind betting that gets exceeded most years.
> 
> Edit. Marine played 8 in 20/21.
> 
> ...


Back in the days of multiple replays (73/74) Bideford Town played 13 games, going out in the first round proper.


----------



## Roger D (Sep 18, 2022)

scousedom said:


> I bet that’s not that infrequent. Winners from Prem/Chanpionship would (in a no replay world) only ever play six times. With replays lower down I wouldn’t mind betting that gets exceeded most years.
> 
> Edit. Marine played 8 in 20/21.
> 
> ...


Fishers replay will be their eighth from memory. It's certainly not unique but I doubt it's that common unless someone has a long run. Fisher have gone to a replay every round so have rattled up the games in an unusually small number of rounds


----------



## scousedom (Sep 18, 2022)

Roger D said:


> Fishers replay will be their eighth from memory. It's certainly not unique but I doubt it's that common unless someone has a long run. Fisher have gone to a replay every round so have rattled up the games in an unusually small number of rounds


It’s one of those things you think the internet would be great at answering but isn’t. What’s the longest run each year or what’s the distribution of 1,2,3…X game runs etc. 
I’m not about to go and count it up for myself though!


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Sep 19, 2022)

scousedom said:


> It’s one of those things you think the internet would be great at answering but isn’t. What’s the longest run each year or what’s the distribution of 1,2,3…X game runs etc.
> I’m not about to go and count it up for myself though!


Might be a good question to ask FA Cup Factfile on Twitter? https://twitter.com/FACupFactfile?t=87xLucyFvwHH1_9PR1tMEg&s=09


----------



## The new one (Sep 19, 2022)

When is the draw for next round


----------



## baleboy_93 (Sep 19, 2022)

The new one said:


> When is the draw for next round


Tomorrow at 1 o’clock


----------



## The new one (Sep 19, 2022)

👍


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Sep 30, 2022)

Steve King is the the 🆕 manager at Gloucester City

Another New King Crowned As The Tigers Snare Steve - The Vanarama National League


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Sep 30, 2022)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Steve King is the the 🆕 manager at Gloucester City
> 
> Another New King Crowned As The Tigers Snare Steve - The Vanarama National League


I don't know why 'new' came up like that...


----------



## bkbk (Sep 30, 2022)

St Albans have parted company with Ian Allinson


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 1, 2022)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Steve King is the the 🆕 manager at Gloucester City
> 
> Another New King Crowned As The Tigers Snare Steve - The Vanarama National League


What a headline!


----------



## Nivag (Oct 6, 2022)

Sorry for the double post, but just in case non DHFC fans are checking the other thread will be interested in this.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 15, 2022)

CLUB NEWS | An update from the Chairman.
					






					www.ytfc.net


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Oct 15, 2022)

An interesting read. Especially the parts relating to the repayment of loans and the grant allocation


----------



## Don't Slow Down (Oct 16, 2022)

Chris Search has by mutual consent agreed to step down as manager of Concord Rangers, new manager incoming ......


----------



## Cyclodunc (Oct 16, 2022)

Gav?


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2022)

I'm really enjoying the Wrexham TV documentary. I love the real focus on the fans and the volunteers at the club, and hearing  Rob McElhenney learning Welsh. 
It's really entertaining TV.


----------



## Taper (Oct 21, 2022)

I like it too. Very well done. I hope they go up through the play offs. With the mighty Maggies champions.

My only complaint would be the other teams are treated as anonymous foils. The Grimsby episode sort of gave that team a bit of focus. But otherwise the teams they're playing are anonymous. So eg Bromley in the Trophy final.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 21, 2022)

Taper said:


> I like it too. Very well done. I hope they go up through the play offs. With the mighty Maggies champions.
> 
> My only complaint would be the other teams are treated as anonymous foils. The Grimsby episode sort of gave that team a bit of focus. But otherwise the teams they're playing are anonymous. So eg Bromley in the Trophy final.


Anyone want to hear from Bromley…?





Though not.


----------



## Taper (Oct 21, 2022)

Other teams in the league are treated as road bumps, not as teams with their own hopes, dreams etc. And a lot of those teams, including my own, have a or indeed more glorious histories than Wrexham. And yet that doesn't really come across. 

That is my minor gripe.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2022)

Taper said:


> Other teams in the league are treated as road bumps, not as teams with their own hopes, dreams etc. And a lot of those teams, including my own, have a or indeed more glorious histories than Wrexham. And yet that doesn't really come across.
> 
> That is my minor gripe.


I think the idea is that we see life through Wrexham's eyes. It would be a bit much if we had to labour through a long back story of the hopes and dreams of every team they play against.
And besides, isn't that just how fans think anyway?


----------



## Taper (Oct 21, 2022)

I'm not asking for back stories. Just a recognition that teams.like Chesterfield, Grimsby, Stockport and indeed my own team Notts County are in exactly the same boat. And are as.important to their communities. As I say a minor gripe. But I hope Notts feck them over, win the league and force Wrexham through the play offs. Because that will make for a more exciting season 2.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 21, 2022)

Taper said:


> Other teams in the league are treated as road bumps, not as teams with their own hopes, dreams etc. And a lot of those teams, including my own, have a or indeed more glorious histories than Wrexham. And yet that doesn't really come across.
> 
> That is my minor gripe.


It’s all become clear. You went to the County vs Wrexham game and they never used any of the 20minute monologue to camera you gave them.


----------



## Taper (Oct 21, 2022)

Notts County have famous fans.too. Shane Meadows. Jake Bugg. Vicky McClure. Alan Sillitoe. Harold Shipman. They could Hollywood that up.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 21, 2022)

Taper said:


> Notts County have famous fans.too. Shane Meadows. Jake Bugg. Vicky McClure. Alan Sillitoe. Harold Shipman. They could Hollywood that up.


What a five a side that is. Although you’d never get Shipman off free kicks.


----------



## [62] (Oct 25, 2022)

Not a massive fan of Wrexham, but I am now of Paul Mullin:









						Wrexham ban political message on striker's boots
					

Wrexham, the club owned by Hollywood stars Ryan Reynolds and Rob McElhenney, ban Paul Mullin from wearing boots featuring an offensive slogan about the Conservative Party.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2022)

[62] said:


> Not a massive fan of Wrexham, but I am now of Paul Mullin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My kind of boot:


----------



## Nivag (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Paula_G (Oct 27, 2022)

Nivag said:


>



If Cugley has resigned we must be approaching the End of Days.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2022)

Taper said:


> Other teams in the league are treated as road bumps, not as teams with their own hopes, dreams etc. And a lot of those teams, including my own, have a or indeed more glorious histories than Wrexham. And yet that doesn't really come across.
> 
> That is my minor gripe.


Actually, the last episode had quite a long section about Grimsby's history along with a slightly sour-grapey interview with their manager.


----------



## Taper (Oct 27, 2022)

Indeed. And although pretty nugatory, that episode threw into relief the lack of any similar focus on other clubs in earlier episodes. May Notts County make the second season more interesting.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2022)

Taper said:


> Indeed. And although pretty nugatory, that episode threw into relief the lack of any similar focus on other clubs in earlier episodes. May Notts County make the second season more interesting.


I don't think you get the premise of the series. It's really about selling the excitement and uniqueness of non league football to an audience that wasn't previously interested.

If they started drifting their focus to include endless, often quite similar stories of other clubs it would rapidly get fucking boring. 

Notts County should make their own TV series if you think they've got such a great story, but it seems pretty fruitless picking holes in Wrexham's documentary, which I think has been absolutely excellent. And focussed.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2022)

Shafted by a shit ref:









						Fisher FC’s Annual Community Day rescheduled to Saturday 26th November after refereeing blunder
					

Fisher FC were forced to postpone their Annual Community Day which was scheduled for this weekend after a refereeing blunder. The event will now take place on Saturday 26th November 2022.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Taper (Oct 28, 2022)

I love the documentary Love it. But non-league football is the very last thing it is about. It's about getting a grand old club out of the purgatory of non league football. And as a Notts fan I get that.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2022)

Taper said:


> I love the documentary Love it. But non-league football is the very last thing it is about. It's about getting a grand old club out of the purgatory of non league football. And as a Notts fan I get that.


I totally disagree. I'd say that its literally _all about _the realities of non league football - the fans, the heartache, the struggle, the volunteers etc. Promotion is the end game but its target audience would have learnt loads about football at this level.


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 28, 2022)

editor said:


> I totally disagree. I'd say that its literally _all about _the realities of non league football - the fans, the heartache, the struggle, the volunteers etc. Promotion is the end game but its target audience would have learnt loads about football at this level.



At this level? Wrexham, Nottm Co, Stockport etc bear next to no relation to proper non league teams.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> At this level? Wrexham, Nottm Co, Stockport etc bear next to no relation to proper non league teams.


I'm really not getting into a discussion about what constitutes a 'proper' non league team. Because that would be daft.


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 28, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm really not getting into a discussion about what constitutes a 'proper' non league team. Because that would be daft.



Well, not really. 

The National League is all but Division 5 these days. There's room for a documentary like the one in discussion but Wrexham kinda renders much of the drama moot. We already know they'll do relatively well. I rather suspect the show makers knew this and chose them as a fairly risk free option. Their future wasnt going to be one of them going bust and there was the off chance of success. 

I'm not sure whom this show is aimed at. It's not going to be seasoned football fans for sure. Me, if i was gonna choose a club in that league to film then I would have looked at Maidstone. Phoenix club, the story of them returning to their hometown etc


----------



## scousedom (Oct 28, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Well, not really.
> 
> The National League is all but Division 5 these days. There's room for a documentary like the one in discussion but Wrexham kinda renders much of the drama moot. We already know they'll do relatively well. I rather suspect the show makers knew this and chose them as a fairly risk free option. Their future wasnt going to be one of them going bust and there was the off chance of success.
> 
> I'm not sure whom this show is aimed at. It's not going to be seasoned football fans for sure. Me, if i was gonna choose a club in that league to film then I would have looked at Maidstone. Phoenix club, the story of them returning to their hometown etc





tonysingh said:


> Well, not really.
> 
> The National League is all but Division 5 these days. There's room for a documentary like the one in discussion but Wrexham kinda renders much of the drama moot. We already know they'll do relatively well. I rather suspect the show makers knew this and chose them as a fairly risk free option. Their future wasnt going to be one of them going bust and there was the off chance of success.
> 
> I'm not sure whom this show is aimed at. It's not going to be seasoned football fans for sure. Me, if i was gonna choose a club in that league to film then I would have looked at Maidstone. Phoenix club, the story of them returning to their hometown etc


I think the quintessential non league documentary would pick a club that’s:

beneath the National,
that’s constantly lower mid table - so no hint of glory but also no real drama, basically nothing going on on the pitch meaning the volunteers etc really do it for love not glory,
in a small but not affluent town where it’s the biggest thing in town, ie no nearby Prem/Championship club to take away focus, so the players tend to stick around,
where the town ideally has a bit of a backstory (not a new town),
nice enough ground but nothing too wonderful (so the viewer doesn’t think it’s all Crockenhill).

Which scrolling through NLS leads me to… Hungerford?


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2022)

scousedom said:


> I think the quintessential non league documentary would pick a club that’s:
> 
> beneath the National,
> that’s constantly lower mid table - so no hint of glory but also no real drama, basically nothing going on on the pitch meaning the volunteers etc really do it for love not glory,
> ...


That'll pack in the viewers!


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 28, 2022)

scousedom said:


> I think the quintessential non league documentary would pick a club that’s:
> 
> beneath the National,
> that’s constantly lower mid table - so no hint of glory but also no real drama, basically nothing going on on the pitch meaning the volunteers etc really do it for love not glory,
> ...



Decent shout that. And you know that TV execs are scummy enough to play off the massacre too


----------



## scousedom (Oct 28, 2022)

editor said:


> That'll pack in the viewers!


Lol. Yeah I was just rereading that thinking “Would I watch that? Probably not”.


----------



## scousedom (Oct 28, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Decent shout that. And you know that TV execs are scummy enough to play off the massacre too


Indeed. It’s a dream. 

I’d add another couple on reflection 

ground filled at somewhere around 30-40% capacity so it feels used and stuff but there are also plenty of empty corners
a good few steps of standing terrace, preferably with barriers


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 2, 2022)

Our away game at Poole next month is now a 1.00pm kick off, presumably to save on the electric. 

I suspect many more games will switch to lunchtime kick offs where the away sides travel time allows. 

I’m not opposed to the idea. Less drinking time before the game, but more after.


----------



## scousedom (Nov 2, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Our away game at Poole next month is now a 1.00pm kick off, presumably to save on the electric.
> 
> I suspect many more games will switch to lunchtime kick offs where the away sides travel time allows.
> 
> I’m not opposed to the idea. Less drinking time before the game, but more after.


I think there would be a lot less west London around Champion Hill if mens team home games kicked off at 1pm.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 2, 2022)

scousedom said:


> I think there would be a lot less west London around Champion Hill if mens team home games kicked off at 1pm.



There's West London at our place? Wrong ends them.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 16, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Our away game at Poole next month is now a 1.00pm kick off, presumably to save on the electric.
> 
> I suspect many more games will switch to lunchtime kick offs where the away sides travel time allows.
> 
> I’m not opposed to the idea. Less drinking time before the game, but more after.


Another away game has been switched to an early kick off. 

Turns out is nothing to do with electricity costs. It’s so games don’t clash with World Cup games.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2022)

Just come back from NYC. Who would have thought I'd be talking to people who previously had little interest in saaawker who wanted to know loads more about non league football as a result of the Wrexham documentary?!


----------



## Roger D (Nov 18, 2022)

I was talking to a Wrexham fan, he was an official in the Trust days, on Saturday. They got an incredible viewing figure for a match shown live in the State's recently and are the tenth most searched for team on Flash Scores this year. There were a few other similar stats but I didn't memorise it. 

The TV show is turning into a serious revenue stream it seems.


----------



## [62] (Dec 2, 2022)

Haven't really been following this closely. My understanding was that it would only be available for midweek games, but looks like it launches on a Saturday.









						National League Announces Streaming Platform Launch - The Vanarama National League
					

The National League Board is pleased to be in a position to provide a streaming update following a Board meeting on Wednesday 30 November.




					www.thenationalleague.org.uk
				




Torn between the effect on gates, revenue and atmosphere and the glee at never having to schlep the 20 miles down the road for my team's midweek games in the middle of winter ever again.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 2, 2022)

[62] said:


> Haven't really been following this closely. My understanding was that it would only be available for midweek games, but looks like it launches on a Saturday.



some of the normal streaming rules have been suspended during the world cup as there aren't premier league / championship matches on a saturday afternoon


----------



## Nivag (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Nivag (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Nivag (Dec 7, 2022)

Club Statement
					

HTFC Club Statement




					www.harlowtownfootballclub.co.uk


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Dec 10, 2022)

Have people been refusing to play on it?


Nivag said:


> Club Statement
> 
> 
> HTFC Club Statement
> ...


----------



## Roger D (Dec 10, 2022)

That sort of pitch has to pass an annual test to ensure it meets FIFA standards. Looking at the images, I presume this one failed. If so, I think they simply wouldn't be allowed to play there.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 10, 2022)

Well, that's a different reason to postpone a game


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 2, 2023)

1,598 at a Wessex League game (step 5).

The derby is known as "El Creekio", as the two clubs are only a mile or so apart, separated by Fareham Creek.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 3, 2023)

mx wcfc said:


> 1,598 at a Wessex League game (step 5).
> 
> The derby is known as "El Creekio", as the two clubs are only a mile or so apart, separated by Fareham Creek.




Good to see the team from the east side of the creek prevail! Even if Fareham is still a PO postcode...


----------



## Roger D (Jan 3, 2023)

I know a man whose son is on Porchesters books. One of their players is on Football League money, funded by a sponsor not the club.

When I went to Porchester a few years ago it was close to one man and a dog territory, they regularly pull good gates now. Hopefully that will be enough to see them sustainable when the star man retires / the sponsor moves on. The area doesn't need another Blackfield & Langley-esque boom and bust.

I can't even begin to imagine where that number of cars were parked near to Porchesters ground mind....

The castle is well worth a visit if anyone ever hops the ground.


----------



## Roger D (Jan 3, 2023)

Eastbourne have just lost their main goalscorer.






						NEW SIGNING: Jake Hutchinson | Aldershot Town FC
					

Aldershot Town Football Club are delighted to announce the loan signing of Jake Hutchinson from Colchester United until the end of the season! The young striker has spent the first half of the season on loan at Eastbourne Borough in the Vanarama National League South where he scored 14 goals in...




					www.theshots.co.uk


----------



## Cat Daisy (Jan 3, 2023)

Roger D said:


> Eastbourne have just lost their main goalscorer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did well for a relatively poor Hitchin Town team last season.


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 3, 2023)

Roger D said:


> I know a man whose son is on Porchesters books. One of their players is on Football League money, funded by a sponsor not the club.
> 
> When I went to Porchester a few years ago it was close to one man and a dog territory, they regularly pull good gates now. Hopefully that will be enough to see them sustainable when the star man retires / the sponsor moves on. The area doesn't need another Blackfield & Langley-esque boom and bust.
> 
> ...



Well, that's obviously Brett Pitman.


----------



## Roger D (Jan 5, 2023)

Some interesting comments from the Dover Chairman. Also the Chairmen at Gloucester are walking at the end of the season and predict more will follow.

Looking at the other link one may be at Peterborough Sports where he seems to have burnt through very substantial sums only to be surprised the FA (not the league) demand a 3k capacity at Tier Two.

Could be a fun few months ahead









						Whites chairman's response to his critics
					

Jim Parmenter has a message for critics of how he runs Dover Athletic - put your money where your mouth is.



					www.kentonline.co.uk
				






			https://www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk/sport/football/peterborough-sports-seek-investors-to-help-a-remarkable-cinderella-story-to-continue-3972141?fbclid=IwAR2p8xwMtJBTfGOLQzoWrlFiKOkCOm0PLdTQStWRdtHR9A1JrG7nlseF70A
		


Edited to say it looks like Gloucester City are being placed into a separate company with the current regime keeping ownership of the ground. They've also made every game all ticket. More efficient apparently.









						CLUB STATEMENT | CHAIRMAN TO STEP DOWN
					

Happy New Year in advance to you all. 2023 is shaping up to be a year of transformation for the club and I am looking forward to filling you in. First, I’d like to thank our Operations Manager, Dave Herridge for his service over the last 6 months. Understandably, an opportunity to run his own...




					www.gloucestercityafc.com


----------



## Roger D (Friday at 10:39 AM)

More problems for Ebbsfleet re planning for their proposed new ground 









						Football stadium plans could be delayed
					

Potentially vital archaeological remains could delay plans for a new 8,000-seater stadium.



					www.kentonline.co.uk


----------



## Nivag (Friday at 6:23 PM)

All change at the end of the season for Hungerford Town


----------



## Pink Panther (Friday at 6:34 PM)

Nivag said:


> All change at the end of the season for Hungerford Town



This sums up everything that's wrong about football at this level. Chairmen/owners jumping ship for a bigger or more ambitious club. What on earth was he doing at Hungerford in the first place? They're clearly punching above their weight at this level and will probably be relegated never to return for many years.


----------



## Nivag (Friday at 6:47 PM)




----------



## Pink Panther (Friday at 7:00 PM)

Nivag said:


>



Great potential until there's an opportunity to take over a bigger club. (I believe he's actually a Nottingham Forest supporter.)


----------



## Taper (Friday at 7:30 PM)

Typical Forest fan


----------



## Roger D (Friday at 10:17 PM)

He may not have been splashing that much cash at Hungerford. A Hamlet official told me he thought they were the best run club in the league not that long ago. 

Whether taking over a club who seem to have been separated from their ground is wise remains to be seen.

My first Hamlet game saw us lose to Tooting in 1991. Next season I may well be watching the Terrors at Farnham Town. 

Out this way I hear rumours a Step Five player, who has never played above Step Four, has been offered £1,400 a week by a team in Conference South...


----------



## Roger D (Saturday at 8:10 AM)

Not non league but John was a familiar face at Hamlet for a few years. 

He accidentally helped the Youth Team to a remarkable FA Youth cup run once by playing future Hamlet man Carl Bartley when he wasn't correctly registered. Fulham were thrown out and Hamlet reinstated.









						Former Crawley manager John Yems gets 15-month ban over racism charges
					

The former Crawley manager John Yems has been banned from football for 15 months for alleged racist comments made to players between 2019 and 2022




					www.theguardian.com


----------

